# For those that are receiving child support via CSA



## WhiteGeisha

If you don't mind saying, how much do you get a week and how much does the dad earn (if you know) for you to get that figure?

I am trying to work out how much money I will have as I am trying to get a place to live. I don't think I will qualify for a council/social house (even after my thread re my violent brother) so I am trying to find somewhere to rent privately. Currently FOB has said he will give me £ each month - but we are yet to agree an amount. With me wanting to get my own place I know he will be funny over how much he should give me as he has stated "he will not give me money to have my own place"....How much is an acceptable amount to ask from him? He takes home around £1500 a month and has no outgoings being in the Army. 

My problem is my credit rating - estate agents want to do credit checks and I will fail - the only way they MAY let to me is if I pay 6 months rent upfront and/or find a guarantor. I have no one to act as my guarantor so need to get together as much money as I can before October bearing in mind I start maternity leave in 9 weeks. 

I am sooo stressed out about everything I feel so despressed!! 

I need to get out of here before LO is born or as soon after as possible. 

God knows how I am going to do all this.....I have no where to turn!:cry:


----------



## bloodbinds

There is a calculator on the CSA website to figure out how much you should be getting. 

you can find it here: https://secureonline.dwp.gov.uk/csa/v2/en/calculate-maintenance.asp

It's usually 15% of his wages, but i only get 10% as my FOB has a LO with someone else too.


----------



## billy2mm

i get 20% of my ex's wage he is in the army too and i get roughly £66 a week. cant remember the exact amount lol. 

the army are a total nightmare though!! after the payrise in april the csa are still waiting for my ex's paystatements for april and may and ave written to glasgow but they are claiming they keep on losing the fax!! im calling to chase them up again tomorrow. my ex ignored them asking for the paystatements hence them having to go to glasgow.


----------



## WhiteGeisha

I'm not 100% of his income. He doesn't have any children with anyone else. 

x


----------



## WhiteGeisha

billy2mm said:


> i get 20% of my ex's wage he is in the army too and i get roughly £66 a week. cant remember the exact amount lol.
> 
> the army are a total nightmare though!! after the payrise in april the csa are still waiting for my ex's paystatements for april and may and ave written to glasgow but they are claiming they keep on losing the fax!! im calling to chase them up again tomorrow. my ex ignored them asking for the paystatements hence them having to go to glasgow.

When we last spoke we said £200 a month. But that was based on me living at home. Now I need to move into my own place I am thinking this is not enough. My brother has to £200 and he earns a lot less than FOB. I don't want to push my luck and him turn around and say go through the CSA and get less than what we could potentially agree on. Another thing is, FOB and me clash all the time, I think if we were to have a private arrangement then had a row he would cancel the standing order - not what I need when private renting and relying on his money so thinking CSA for security as once set up he can't get out of it while in the Army x


----------



## billy2mm

WhiteGeisha said:


> billy2mm said:
> 
> 
> i get 20% of my ex's wage he is in the army too and i get roughly £66 a week. cant remember the exact amount lol.
> 
> the army are a total nightmare though!! after the payrise in april the csa are still waiting for my ex's paystatements for april and may and ave written to glasgow but they are claiming they keep on losing the fax!! im calling to chase them up again tomorrow. my ex ignored them asking for the paystatements hence them having to go to glasgow.
> 
> When we last spoke we said £200 a month. But that was based on me living at home. Now I need to move into my own place I am thinking this is not enough. My brother has to £200 and he earns a lot less than FOB. I don't want to push my luck and him turn around and say go through the CSA and get less than what we could potentially agree on. Another thing is, FOB and me clash all the time, I think if we were to have a private arrangement then had a row he would cancel the standing order - not what I need when private renting and relying on his money so thinking CSA for security as once set up he can't get out of it while in the Army xClick to expand...

regarless of who he works for he cant get out of it. 

that was the exaclt reason i went through the csa coz my ex was always spouting the line "you have your parents to look after you i have to put myself first" and even refused me money to buy our eldest new shoes!!

for the peace of mind i would go through the csa. what rank is he?


----------



## suzanne108

FOB earns about £250 a week and I get £40 a week :thumbup:


----------



## WhiteGeisha

billy2mm said:


> WhiteGeisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billy2mm said:
> 
> 
> i get 20% of my ex's wage he is in the army too and i get roughly £66 a week. cant remember the exact amount lol.
> 
> the army are a total nightmare though!! after the payrise in april the csa are still waiting for my ex's paystatements for april and may and ave written to glasgow but they are claiming they keep on losing the fax!! im calling to chase them up again tomorrow. my ex ignored them asking for the paystatements hence them having to go to glasgow.
> 
> When we last spoke we said £200 a month. But that was based on me living at home. Now I need to move into my own place I am thinking this is not enough. My brother has to £200 and he earns a lot less than FOB. I don't want to push my luck and him turn around and say go through the CSA and get less than what we could potentially agree on. Another thing is, FOB and me clash all the time, I think if we were to have a private arrangement then had a row he would cancel the standing order - not what I need when private renting and relying on his money so thinking CSA for security as once set up he can't get out of it while in the Army xClick to expand...
> 
> regarless of who he works for he cant get out of it.
> 
> that was the exaclt reason i went through the csa coz my ex was always spouting the line "you have your parents to look after you i have to put myself first" and even refused me money to buy our eldest new shoes!!
> 
> for the peace of mind i would go through the csa. what rank is he?Click to expand...

Lance Corporal. So lowest I think. He has done lot of course including language so I think he gets extra on his wages for this??x


----------



## ProzacQueen

ex is a police officer and he told them he gets £400p/w but tbh i think he gets more. i get roughly £70 and thats with less than 52 overnight stays with him a year.

CSA gives me £300 a month which im quite happy with. ok DD doesnt cost anywhere near that much, shes only 2...but to be fair i have to pay rent to keep a roof over her head so the money goes towards that really.

im glad i went to csa as i probably wouldnt of asked him for that much!!!:haha:

also, have been fairly reliabley informed that police & army are the best to claim from...as their employer will back YOU not them if they dont pay up and will give them disciplinary action.

he has recently been saying he wants to have DD overnight more often - just so he doesnt have to pay as much....nothing to do with wanted to spend more time with her :growlmad:


----------



## billy2mm

WhiteGeisha said:


> billy2mm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhiteGeisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billy2mm said:
> 
> 
> i get 20% of my ex's wage he is in the army too and i get roughly £66 a week. cant remember the exact amount lol.
> 
> the army are a total nightmare though!! after the payrise in april the csa are still waiting for my ex's paystatements for april and may and ave written to glasgow but they are claiming they keep on losing the fax!! im calling to chase them up again tomorrow. my ex ignored them asking for the paystatements hence them having to go to glasgow.
> 
> When we last spoke we said £200 a month. But that was based on me living at home. Now I need to move into my own place I am thinking this is not enough. My brother has to £200 and he earns a lot less than FOB. I don't want to push my luck and him turn around and say go through the CSA and get less than what we could potentially agree on. Another thing is, FOB and me clash all the time, I think if we were to have a private arrangement then had a row he would cancel the standing order - not what I need when private renting and relying on his money so thinking CSA for security as once set up he can't get out of it while in the Army xClick to expand...
> 
> regarless of who he works for he cant get out of it.
> 
> that was the exaclt reason i went through the csa coz my ex was always spouting the line "you have your parents to look after you i have to put myself first" and even refused me money to buy our eldest new shoes!!
> 
> for the peace of mind i would go through the csa. what rank is he?Click to expand...
> 
> Lance Corporal. So lowest I think. He has done lot of course including language so I think he gets extra on his wages for this??xClick to expand...

lcpl are the 2nd rank so depending on when he picked up on his promotions board 15000 is about the basic starting pay. yeah you are right about the extra on his wages but it totally depends on what courses he did coz some entitle to extra pay and some dont. 

deffo go to the csa coz they will get his payslips so you will get what you are entitled to from what he actually earns not from what he tells you he earns.


----------



## purpledahlia

I dont get any money from FOB but if i were you i would go through the CSA x


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

I know this thread is a few days old but I wanna comment on it anyway. I was with a bloke for 2 years and he had a 4 year old daughter (We split 3 months ago) His ex went through the CSA for their daughter and my OH (Ex now) just avoided the letters and quit his job....(I obviously tried to get money for her even gave her money out of my own pocket but she wanted money from him) He moved 250 miles away and started working somewhere that pays cash in Hand just to avoid the CSA.... I told his ex where he was working so she could get the CSA on to him and they basically said because hes not paying National insurance or any taxes theres nothing they can do.....This has been going on since last Novermber. Obviously Im not with him anymore and he hasnt seen his daughter since her 4th bday in feb but as far as im aware the mother still hasnt received any money from him.... 

The CSA Are rubbish! My mother tried to claim off my dad for me and my brother...gave them his address and where he worked and because my dad has worked for the same company for 20 years as a foreman (Earning ALOT OF MONEY) Driving an R32 Sports car aswell as 2 other cars and his own house.......His boss told the CSA he didnt work there.....the CSA basically said to my mum there was nothing they could do and also said "well it doesn't really matter you would only get £30 a week anyway and whats the point in that" Which was quite cheeky as a single woman with 2 kids...£30 is alot for her........

As others have said you can check on the CSA webite about how much you will be entitled too but I really thinking a private agreement would be best providing your ex doesnt stop your money ect. ect. But the CSA are crap! My ex would of had to pay £44 a week and he was earning £18,500 a year. He didnt have his daughter over night and he doesnt have any other kids....Good luck :)


----------



## purpledahlia

MyFirstNoodle said:


> *I know this thread is a few days old but I wanna comment on it anyway. I was with a bloke for 2 years and he had a 4 year old daughter (We split 3 months ago) His ex went through the CSA for their daughter and my OH (Ex now) just avoided the letters and quit his job....(I obviously tried to get money for her even gave her money out of my own pocket but she wanted money from him) He moved 250 miles away and started working somewhere that pays cash in Hand just to avoid the CSA.... I told his ex where he was working so she could get the CSA on to him and they basically said because hes not paying National insurance or any taxes theres nothing they can do.....This has been going on since last Novermber. Obviously Im not with him anymore and he hasnt seen his daughter since her 4th bday in feb but as far as im aware the mother still hasnt received any money from him.... *
> 
> The CSA Are rubbish! My mother tried to claim off my dad for me and my brother...gave them his address and where he worked and because my dad has worked for the same company for 20 years as a foreman (Earning ALOT OF MONEY) Driving an R32 Sports car aswell as 2 other cars and his own house.......His boss told the CSA he didnt work there.....the CSA basically said to my mum there was nothing they could do and also said "well it doesn't really matter you would only get £30 a week anyway and whats the point in that" Which was quite cheeky as a single woman with 2 kids...£30 is alot for her........
> 
> As others have said you can check on the CSA webite about how much you will be entitled too but I really thinking a private agreement would be best providing your ex doesnt stop your money ect. ect. But the CSA are crap! My ex would of had to pay £44 a week and he was earning £18,500 a year. He didnt have his daughter over night and he doesnt have any other kids....Good luck :)

thats exactly what FOB is doing.. sounds liek teh same person!! haha!


----------



## scottishgal89

MyFirstNoodle said:


> *I know this thread is a few days old but I wanna comment on it anyway. I was with a bloke for 2 years and he had a 4 year old daughter (We split 3 months ago) His ex went through the CSA for their daughter and my OH (Ex now) just avoided the letters and quit his job....(I obviously tried to get money for her even gave her money out of my own pocket but she wanted money from him) He moved 250 miles away and started working somewhere that pays cash in Hand just to avoid the CSA.... I told his ex where he was working so she could get the CSA on to him and they basically said because hes not paying National insurance or any taxes theres nothing they can do.....This has been going on since last Novermber. Obviously Im not with him anymore and he hasnt seen his daughter since her 4th bday in feb but as far as im aware the mother still hasnt received any money from him.... *
> 
> The CSA Are rubbish! My mother tried to claim off my dad for me and my brother...gave them his address and where he worked and because my dad has worked for the same company for 20 years as a foreman (Earning ALOT OF MONEY) Driving an R32 Sports car aswell as 2 other cars and his own house.......His boss told the CSA he didnt work there.....the CSA basically said to my mum there was nothing they could do and also said "well it doesn't really matter you would only get £30 a week anyway and whats the point in that" Which was quite cheeky as a single woman with 2 kids...£30 is alot for her........
> 
> As others have said you can check on the CSA webite about how much you will be entitled too but I really thinking a private agreement would be best providing your ex doesnt stop your money ect. ect. But the CSA are crap! My ex would of had to pay £44 a week and he was earning £18,500 a year. He didnt have his daughter over night and he doesnt have any other kids....Good luck :)


Report him to the Inland Revenue


----------



## purpledahlia

Inland revenue wont even investigate unless u have ALL the details, company name, addresses, etc, ive tried! its pathetic


----------



## scottishgal89

That's not good :(


----------



## purpledahlia

Its ridiculous!!


----------



## scottishgal89

I'm not getting CSA either and was told to go there but by the sounds of it there's no point


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i only get 120 a month :/ i thought that was alot but after reading this some of you get twice that :/!!


----------



## purpledahlia

rhi rhi thats a lot to me!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

yeah it alot to me aswell tbh just didnt realise how much it varies ... my ex just quit his job ... lovely for no good reason to work agency so i can kiss tht goodbye lol x


----------



## purpledahlia

I think theres a law you can get him done for quitting his job for no reason to avoid CSA payments...


----------



## CLH_X3

you get 15% of his earnings...

so of 1500 take home im guessing you would get £225 ... 

but thats if he actually takes home 1500.. if he earns that after any tax/national insurance then obv it be less


----------

